
James Cameron's first footage from the deep - iamwil
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/earthvideo/9168817/James-Camerons-first-footage-from-the-deep.html
======
Techcited
Worked in Chrome for me. Cool story.

------
bdr
The video worked for me in FF but not Chrome on Mac.

